# Wyeast Kolsch HELP



## Danielscott26 (19/4/13)

Hey guys just a quick question. I pitched my yeast yesterday at about 1pm in 15 deg c wort and after checking today there are no signs of fermentation at all. Its in the temp controlled fridge at about 14 degs c, Is this to cold?
Should i leave it for another 24 hours at the current temp?
Or bring the temp up a few degree's?

Thanks


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (19/4/13)

Dan
I usually do my Kolsch's at 17-18C. Take a reading (hydro/refracto) tonight and see if there are signs of movement in the numbers.....
Cheers
BBB


----------



## timmi9191 (19/4/13)

Dan, I just did a kolsch using 2565 @ 16 degrees, was slow to start and when it did it was a very small krausen. Took 2-3 days to show. I did pitch @ 20 before the temp dropped. I wouldn't worry too much I do believe the kolsch can work @ 14. At that temp it will be almost lager like..

What temp did you pitch at? What's your recipe?


----------



## timmi9191 (19/4/13)

Update.. Just tapped the kolsch. The result of the yeast @ 16degrees is a crisp clean beer. Nice and thirst quenching, this would be a great summer beer. I was hopping for something a little more like 4 pines kolsch. Next version ill ferment @ 18


----------



## Danielscott26 (19/4/13)

timmi9191 said:


> Dan, I just did a kolsch using 2565 @ 16 degrees, was slow to start and when it did it was a very small krausen. Took 2-3 days to show. I did pitch @ 20 before the temp dropped. I wouldn't worry too much I do believe the kolsch can work @ 14. At that temp it will be almost lager like..
> 
> What temp did you pitch at? What's your recipe?


The recipe is listed below i did the brew in a bag method. I no chilled and pitched at about 15 deg c. 
If it hasn't shown any signs of fermentation by tomorrow night then i will bring the temp up to about 18 untill it starts to ferment then il gradually lower it down to 15-16 deg 


*Ingredients*
*Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU*
4.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 80.0 %
0.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 10.0 %
0.50 kg Wheat Malt BB (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 10.0 %
38.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 24.4 IBUs
15.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 4.8 IBUs
1.0 pkg Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [124.21 ml] Yeast 6 -


----------



## Danielscott26 (22/4/13)

After 3 days i gradually increased the ferment temp to 18 deg c and fermentation finally kicked off. Ive lowered the temp to 16 deg c and will probably lower it to 15 deg c tonight and finish fermenting at that temp.
Thanks for the advise guys I was starting to worry after the second day


----------



## Mardoo (22/4/13)

FWIW I've had good luck with this yeast at 13 to 14 degrees.


----------



## donburke (22/4/13)

if you like the style, try the kolsch II yeast, wy2575, pitch a nice big healthy colony and its beautiful at 14 degrees

its my preferred of all the kolsch yeasts, and the good news is that its currently available as a platinum strain


----------



## philmud (20/12/13)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has found this yeast slow to finish, it went from 1.050 - 1.020 in 48 hours, but in the subsequent 48 it has only dropped to 1.016 - there is still a solid blanket of krausen. I started fermenting at 16C and raised it over the last 36 hours to 18C.


----------



## Black n Tan (20/12/13)

I ferment at 15C with this yeast. I usually find it to be quick fermenter, but agree it can slow as it approaches FG, so typically bump it up 2C neat the end. I like to use a bigger starter when fermenting at these temps though.


----------



## philmud (20/12/13)

Cheers, yeah starter was only about 800mls but the ferment seemed as aggressive as any when it took hold - I think it'll be ok just curious if the slowish finish is par for course.


----------

